# Windows XP Pro Servicepack 2 stellt automatisch internet Verbindung her



## itseit (9. Januar 2005)

Hi,
Mein PC hat Windows XP Professional Servicepack 2 drauf. Jedes mal wenn ich ihn anschalte wählt er sich ins Internet ein obwohl ich F-Secure ein Antiviren programm das auch die Internetverbindung überwacht drauf habe. Wie kann ich verhindern das sich mein PC ins Internet einwählt? Was muss ich auschalten in der MSConfig oder gibt es Programme dafür?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## TanTe (9. Januar 2005)

Ich wuerde mal das Programm Adaware von Lavasoft durchlaufen lassen. Hast Bestimmt irgendwelche Spyware die sich Gleich einwaehlt oder einen Dialer weiss nicht of F-Secure den auch erkennen kann.
Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus das dein F-Secure auf dem neusten Stand ist und auch aktuelle Vieren findet.


----------



## Nightcrawler (9. Januar 2005)

Schau mal bei F-Secure nach ob da irgendwo ein Häckchen ist das Automatisch bei Systemstart nach aktuellen Virendefinitionen sucht und somit eine DFÜ Verbindung herstellt.(oft bei Optionen)

Bei meinem KAV kann man das nämlich so einstellen (ist aber bei mir deaktiviert).

Gruß

Nightcrawler


----------



## itseit (10. Januar 2005)

Hi,

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Das Automatische Update von F-Secure und Windows ist aus. Ich versuche es jetzt mal mit Aadaware und einem XP-Antispy Programm.


----------

